# suche Lieferant für analoge Modems



## jank-automation (29 Januar 2010)

Ich suche einen Hersteller oder Lieferanten für analoge Modems.

Durch diese Modems will ich mich per Fernwartung auf die COM-Schnittstelle eines Industrie-PCs einwählen.

Also nicht ISDN, nicht GSM, nicht USB.

Acer stellt leider keine mehr her.


DANKE


----------



## MatMer (29 Januar 2010)

sowas: http://www.blatzheim.com/BM-1000-pro.124.0.html ?


----------



## Hoyt (29 Januar 2010)

*Schaltschrank-Modems auf DIN-Hutschiene*

Hallo

http://www.insys-tec.de/insys/

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## jank-automation (29 Januar 2010)

Hast du auch nen Preis zur Hand?


----------



## Hoyt (29 Januar 2010)

Habe leider auch keine Preisliste.
Im Netz findest Du sicher einen Anbieter.

zB.

http://www.preisroboter.de/ergebnis8823398.html

http://www.mercateo.com/p/102-197004(2d)BP/INSYS_MODEM_56K_SMALL_INT.html

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2010)

Die Pocket-Modems von Insys gibt es auch bei uns. Preis für die 56k-Analogvariante ist 129,00 EUR netto.


----------



## GLT (29 Januar 2010)

Devolo MicroLink 56k i

so ziemlich das Standardmodem für solche Anwendungen


----------



## MB connect line GmbH (29 Januar 2010)

Guten Abend,

als schaltschranktaugliche Lösung für die Hutschiene können wir Ihnen unser mbPOINT empfehlen.


----------

